# Prewar Lightweight



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2021)

Alrighty folks, this is my first “real” lightweight. It’s been years since I’ve had a 60s-70’s lightweight. Always been a balloon tire and stingray guy, but have kept my eye out for the right early skinny tire.

Picked this up last night, so far after reading a little on here, seems to fit in the ‘40-‘41 range, I’ll verify later on. I’ve been eye balling this one for months, finally decided to take the plunge. I will be removing the red paint to reveal the original maroon, looks to be in decent shape so far.

It’s fairly untouched. Tires and tubes have been replaced. I need to source one grip and the correct front chain guard clamp.

It will take me a little bit to get to this one, I’ve got 3 bikes that need done before it. I will say, this if the first bike that I’ve bought in a LONG time that hasn’t needed anything but air in the tires to ride. And it rides sooooooo well. Really love this bike, can see it becoming a favorite rider.










































































Compliments my ‘39 DX really well.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice, Hope I'll find an old 30's-40's lightweight one day....
I cant remember that Ive seen "other" badged Schwinn lightweights. 
Something I noticed that seems unusual is that the rear fender has two different kinds of braces on it.
Great shape, great score


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Nice, Hope I'll find an old 30's-40's lightweight one day....
> I cant remember that Ive seen "other" badged Schwinn lightweights.
> Something I noticed that seems unusual is that the rear fender has two different kinds of braces on it.
> Great shape, great score



You know, I didn’t even see that yet! I’ll have to look at it, but it kinda looks like the lower brace has been replaced!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 24, 2021)

Rear dropouts look like they wouldn't fit prewar typical style ... Im not a lightweight guy but always trying to learn ...


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 24, 2021)

Rear dropouts on these started around '40. 
The wire braces were prewar and bar were postwar. If you see two different styles that is usually because the wire was replaced at a later point. 
Will be cool to get all that red paint off and see how much you can keep of the maroon below. 
Looks complete and original. I don't see any swapped out parts other than the fender brace.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd almost be inclined to try to mechanically rather than chemically remove that spray paint. I did that once with an old Columbia bike where the previous owner had used house paint but not prepped. I was able to gradually chip off the over-paint with a putty knife.

This is one of my least favorite jobs, but what can make it much easier is if the person who painted the bike just went at it with cheap paint and did not bother to do any prep (e.g. sanding the original paint, etc.). It looks as if the paint has chipped away in a couple spots, which leads me to wonder if it was just a paint-over job and that the original maroon paint underneath is not that bad. But you'll see, I guess. You won't know until you really get into the job of removing the over-paint. I prefer mechanical chip-away if I can do it. I resort to chemicals only if it won't just chip-away. [Well used to - I am pretty much convinced I won't do this kind of work anymore, it's a pain to do].

The chemical you pick will depend on what the paint is. Some respond to paint thinner, some to Xylene, some to oven cleaner, some to acetone, etc. But hopefully it will chip away.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 24, 2021)

Is that rear reflector original? That seems to go missing on a lot of these bikes. And at least they didn't paint the head set or the badge. Nice find!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> Rear dropouts on these started around '40.
> The wire braces were prewar and bar were postwar. If you see two different styles that is usually because the wire was replaced at a later point.
> Will be cool to get all that red paint off and see how much you can keep of the maroon below.
> Looks complete and original. I don't see any swapped out parts other than the fender brace.



I am greatly looking forward to stripping the red paint off and hopefully locating a correct fender brace, one grip and the front chain guard clamp.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> I'd almost be inclined to try to mechanically rather than chemically remove that spray paint. I did that once with an old Columbia bike where the previous owner had used house paint but not prepped. I was able to gradually chip off the over-paint with a putty knife.
> 
> This is one of my least favorite jobs, but what can make it much easier is if the person who painted the bike just went at it with cheap paint and did not bother to do any prep (e.g. sanding the original paint, etc.). It looks as if the paint has chipped away in a couple spots, which leads me to wonder if it was just a paint-over job and that the original maroon paint underneath is not that bad. But you'll see, I guess. You won't know until you really get into the job of removing the over-paint. I prefer mechanical chip-away if I can do it. I resort to chemicals only if it won't just chip-away. [Well used to - I am pretty much convinced I won't do this kind of work anymore, it's a pain to do].
> 
> The chemical you pick will depend on what the paint is. Some respond to paint thinner, some to Xylene, some to oven cleaner, some to acetone, etc. But hopefully it will chip away.



I am going to go after it with a light touch. I’m extremely concerned about the decals that are on the downtube and seat tube. I usually use oven cleaner, I will first attack the red on the chrome bits and see how that responds. Then probably the underside of the fenders, they painted that part too.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Is that rear reflector original? That seems to go missing on a lot of these bikes. And at least they didn't paint the head set or the badge. Nice find!



I’m not sure on the reflector! I was excited to see it looks like the badge was taped off or removed when it got painted. Funny, they painted right over the brake cable lol.


----------



## Miq (Mar 24, 2021)

I performed a similar paint removal on my 41 Schwinn lightweight. 






 Lacquer thinner and lots of gentle elbow grease. I‘m glad I did it but like @SirMike1983 said, I will never do this again.  

Your bike is going to be cool and ride great when you get it rolling. Lightweights fly.  Don‘t give up.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 25, 2021)

Miq said:


> I performed a similar paint removal on my 41 Schwinn lightweight.
> View attachment 1379096View attachment 1379097
> Lacquer thinner and lots of gentle elbow grease. I‘m glad I did it but like @SirMike1983 said, I will never do this again.
> 
> Your bike is going to be cool and ride great when you get it rolling. Lightweights fly.  Don‘t give up.



That is gorgeous! Our bikes must have had the same owner with the same can of farm implement red lol. I won’t give up, stubbornness is a feature not a fault in this case.


----------



## Miq (Mar 25, 2021)

Like @rennfaron pointed out the wire mudguard braces get replaced often on these bikes.  The wire ones are pretty fragile when you disconnect them from the frame, and break at the hole for the mudguard mounting bolt.  Be careful when you try getting all the paint off them. 

We‘ve seen a few other New Worlds that have been non-Schwinn badged, but none with your Chicago Cycle Supply badge.  My New World is BFG badged. We keep a running list of prewar and early post war New Worlds here.  Do have any pics of the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 25, 2021)

Miq said:


> Like @rennfaron pointed out the wire mudguard braces get replaced often on these bikes.  The wire ones are pretty fragile when you disconnect them from the frame, and break at the hole for the mudguard mounting bolt.  Be careful when you try getting all the paint off them.
> 
> We‘ve seen a few other New Worlds that have been non-Schwinn badged, but none with your Chicago Cycle Supply badge.  My New World is BFG badged. We keep a running list of prewar and early post war New Worlds here.  Do have any pics of the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket?



Thanks for the heads up! I may end up making a replacement brace if I can’t find a correct one.

It’s neat to know that this one is kinda unusual with its head badge, normally when I get a bike it’s just got a common badge on it. I looked at the serial the other day, but with the red paint, couldn’t read it right away. I will dig into that later..

I took it for a ride last night, be a shame to take it apart! Rides so nice, but I need to get fresh grease in it and the paint cleaned up. It’s gonna be a looker I think!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 25, 2021)

Miq said:


> Like @rennfaron pointed out the wire mudguard braces get replaced often on these bikes.  The wire ones are pretty fragile when you disconnect them from the frame, and break at the hole for the mudguard mounting bolt.  Be careful when you try getting all the paint off them.
> 
> We‘ve seen a few other New Worlds that have been non-Schwinn badged, but none with your Chicago Cycle Supply badge.  My New World is BFG badged. We keep a running list of prewar and early post war New Worlds here.  Do have any pics of the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket?



I will get this one posted over there when I get a better look at it!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks great !


----------



## Lightweightbikes (Apr 20, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Alrighty folks, this is my first “real” lightweight. It’s been years since I’ve had a 60s-70’s lightweight. Always been a balloon tire and stingray guy, but have kept my eye out for the right early skinny tire.
> 
> Picked this up last night, so far after reading a little on here, seems to fit in the ‘40-‘41 range, I’ll verify later on. I’ve been eye balling this one for months, finally decided to take the plunge. I will be removing the red paint to reveal the original maroon, looks to be in decent shape so far.
> 
> ...



I need help with a 1950 continental please


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 20, 2021)

Lightweightbikes said:


> I need help with a 1950 continental please



Start a thread and say just that....


----------

